# Icons..... Anyone like Radiohead?



## Koelling (Feb 13, 2002)

One of my favorite things since I was about 8 on my mac was changing the icons. At one point I had over 2000 and every single folder had a different one. I haven't gotten into that too much in OS X but I did find a cool site that might start my little fetish again. go to www.IheartNY.com and check out the link at the bottom X icons. Some cool ones and some goofy ones but I happen to like Radiohead, so sue me.

My question is this: Anyone have some favorite Icon collection or singular fav icon? Anyone know where to get a bunch specifically for os X? I like that desktop pic thread and this is similer.


----------



## Ralph J. (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Koelling _
> *Anyone know where to get a bunch specifically for os X?*



http://xicons.macnn.com has a lot of nice icons.


----------



## julguribye (Feb 14, 2002)

http://www.iconfactory.com/

The "World of aqua" icons are very cool.

http://www.icons.cx/

Look for the "Spiffy Apps" collection


----------



## theCaptain (Feb 14, 2002)

Radiohead is fantastic,  So Koelling, which is it the Benz or Ok Computer?


----------



## Aqualung (Feb 15, 2002)

Radiohead, a great band but washed up since OK computer.


----------



## theCaptain (Feb 16, 2002)

Kid A was a new sound, Radiohead is so versatile, that this new sound is nothing like their old. Amnesiac is an even different sound, that is appealing to a different crowd. Personally I think OK Computer and Amnesiac are Radiohead's best Alblums, however I still like their style the best, a style that is always changing.


----------

